# California Woods Road Stewart County



## swampstalker (Feb 23, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone in the forum is in a club or leases land on California Woods Road Off of hwy 27 west of lumpkin. If you do, contact me. I also have a few tracts on that road that I lease.
Thanks, Brad


----------



## elkstinger (Mar 3, 2010)

I am looking at a piece of property about 1/4 mile from California Woods Rd. how has the hunting been in that area?


----------



## swampstalker (Mar 4, 2010)

Hunting is good. Alot of hogs in the area. Pm me, I have probably looked at the tract you are considering.


----------



## swampstalker (Nov 23, 2010)

anyone else hunt this area


----------



## sclark (Nov 24, 2010)

not far from there mill bethel rd


----------



## T.Clements (Nov 28, 2010)

I have hunted that area for 19 yrs


----------



## swampstalker (Nov 29, 2010)

pm sent T


----------



## swampstalker (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone have a club or lease land here?


----------

